# LitterBox for BOYS need suggestions



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking for a new litterbox that is a little bit bigger then the one I have now. The problem is that I need it to have sides too so that when the boys lift their legs they don't get the wall or anything else nearby. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (M&M @ Aug 4 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615938


> I am looking for a new litterbox that is a little bit bigger then the one I have now. The problem is that I need it to have sides too so that when the boys lift their legs they don't get the wall or anything else nearby. Does anyone have any suggestions?[/B]


I've done a ton of research on this, and its just easier to train them to potty outside if u can. Purina second nautre makes the biggest litter boxes I've found and used, but doesn't give them much room. Clifford constantly missed, and so I took them away and now he potty's outside only. Its been alot easier, and no messes anymore.

There are boxes that have artificial grass or rocks you can use and they build plexi glass walls on them for boys, but are very expensive, and expensive for replacement grass.

Google Purina Second Nature litter boxes and get the largest one, because the walls are pretty high.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I got Wolfie the Purina Second Nature one and he will not step in it. I think he has no clue what it is.

I even tried sticking a used piddle pad in it and he avoided pottying in it.

Once, I found him laying in it like a bed.

Anyway....it is in storage now and I just set out the piddle pad.


Hope you find something that works for your guy!!!!


----------



## tippy9876 (Jul 19, 2008)

I wish I would have known about the fake grass thing.. I feel like there's no perfect solution with inside training and you just have to figure out what they are most attracted to. It's true that outside training is ideal but it's not always feasable for many reasons.. high rise aparments, weather, age.. etc.. 

I'd head to a pet store like PetSmart and look for the largest doggie litter box (there was a decent sized box when we were looking, but it didn't have walls) and then compare it to the litter boxes that are in the cat section.
Do you think you could train him to go in a covered cat litter box?? that would be a perfect solution!! They are covered on 3 sides except for the entrance and you wouldn't have to worry about a mess! I'm jealous you have him litter trained.. it was a disaster for us!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are a few links. I thought about this, but can't do it right now.
http://www.poochpottyusa.com/sod-info/

http://www.patiopark.com/

http://www.nextag.com/dog-grass/search-html


http://www.poochpotty.com/how-it-works/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher potties almost always indoors on potty pads and he does lift his leg. But he aims the stream at the pad so I've never had an issue. Is your little man actually aiming at the wall? I don't use a box of any sort. I have have an area under a countertop in the laundry room that is about 3 feet wide and I have a couple potty pads there and that's where K & C go. Have you tried not using a box? Maybe the box isn't big enough?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a friend build me boxes to fit the pads, then I stained them and they look nice.

If you do get someone to build boxes - have two or three sides higher, then drape extra pads over the higher sides. Archie doesn't use the boxes that much, so I not wasting the extra pads, but it sure does come in handy when needed!!!



good luck.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

PetCo has a nice deep dog litter box....... I will get the brand on my next trip.

But here is 1 thing you can do which may help.

You need: 1 Plastic coffee can ( the larger the better) or some other tall heavy plastic container. 
Fill plastic coffee can with sand( or dirt) and put lid on
Place can on center of the litter box or the pee pad

Just think of the can as their own personal "fire hydrant".....remove as needed( wearing gloves) and wash outside down with bleach & water and reuse.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (M&M @ Aug 4 2008, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615938


> I am looking for a new litterbox that is a little bit bigger then the one I have now. The problem is that I need it to have sides too so that when the boys lift their legs they don't get the wall or anything else nearby. Does anyone have any suggestions?[/B]



If you have a marker, you can set the potty pad in the corner of the room and tape potty pads to the wall using painter's tape to protect your walls. Or if you are handy with a saw, drill and screwdriver you can buy a sheet of the nice white plastic lattice from Lowes or Home Depot, cut three sections (a back and two sides) to the size you want, buy a length of square white plastic trim, cut two pieces to the height that you want, using those two trim pieces as bracing screw the three sections of latice into the bracing to make a 3-sided box of sorts. Then you can put a pad on the floor and hang potty pads with closepins down the sides of the lattice work. And if you really want to protect your floors you can use a plastic floor from a puppy pen under the pad. The floors are 24x36, the perfect size for the larger potty pads. Cherrybrook sells the replacement floors alone at:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/cat...py_Playpen_PANS


MaryH


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Aug 7 2008, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616831


> PetCo has a nice deep dog litter box....... I will get the brand on my next trip.
> 
> But here is 1 thing you can do which may help.
> 
> ...


That's a trick I've read about too. Or you can use a large, plastic soda bottle.

My mom's dog goes indoors and she put the litter box in a corner and lined the wall sides with a plexi-glass type covering. Then if any gets on the wall you can just wipe it clean. I'd probably prefer the can/bottle method. Good luck!


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I use the bottom pan for a ferret cage, since I have chinchillas I bought a ferret cage for them to begin with, I soon figured out this would not work for them. But I kept the cage, well I hooked the pannels together and made them a pen and put the bottom in their for him to go to the bathroom in, don't worry they are seperated. I just used more then one cage pannels since all togher we had about 3 cages (just the pannels since the bottoms get broke easier) here is a picture of the cage. I can get a better picture of the bottom pan if you want? 

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce...tifloorcage.gif


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the great advice. I never thought of a miniature fire hydrant before. I wonder if they would use it since they don't ever actually "mark" just lift and pee. Be fun to try though. I'll have to let you know if it works.

They originally were trained to go outdoors when they were wee pups but then a pit bull moved in behind us and terrorized the neighborhood ($1000 vet bill for their next door neighbors yellow lab) so we were rather forced to go to pee pads (and I lost the use of my beautiful backyard) :angry: We used pee pads for a long time but I was transferred and we are temporarily in an apartment until we can get the lay of the land in the new place. The house had a tile and so if they sometimes got over the edge of the pad (BOYS!!) then it wasn't that big of a deal to clean up but with the apartment/ security deposits / and carpeting everywhere - even the bathroom - I moved them into a litterbox. They don't really seem all that enthusiastic about going back outside again now that they have been trained to the pee pads. Even when we travel I just get out of the car, put down a pee pad and they go, but they won't go if I walk them over to the doggie areas. They usually won't go if we take a walk either but as soon as they get home they head for the pad. Funny little guys. I suppose it is great that they know where they are supposed to go. 

The only litterboxes I found at Petsmart/PetCo/Walmart were kind of small though and they like to walk around and around in circles before they poo and so they were refusing to poo in the box. The other litterboxes didn't have any sides and so then we sometimes had accidents when they lifted thier legs. I did finally find a box though at a different petsmart a couple of days ago that is much larger and it seems to be working great! :aktion033: I did like the suggestions though for a covered cat litter box and the ferret tray actually sounded promising too. I'll have to file those ideas away for possible future use.

Linde, Monet and Mozart


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

this is what i have... he's used it since i brought him home. it's a cat litter pan. i actually took this picture for someone else, i just cleaned the pan to get a pic... and while i was getting the camera he felt the overwhelming urge to use it. but i'm glad he did, so you can see where he lifts on it.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Another option would be to buy a large rubbermaid tub, and cut out one of the side to be an opening. I have a friend who has 11 rescue cats (and you cannot believe how clean and fresh her house smells) and this is what she did for litter boxes. It works like a charm. I do use the Purina Second Nature litter pans for my little Ava, and she just goes in them perfectly, but I did have to put her in there everytime she needed to go for the first month or so until she got the hang of it. Good luck!


----------

